# jacke für die kalten tage gesucht



## _Olli (26. Oktober 2016)

hi

ich such ne Jacke zum biken für die kalte Jahreszeit.
aktuell liegt vor mir diese VAUDE https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...84]=1;pgc[7528][7532]=1;pgc[7529]=7534;page=3

da sie aber nicht wasserdicht bzw. Wasser abweisend ist, gibts denn eine die bis 200 euro das mitbringen würde? will ungern noch eine drüber ziehen.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Oktober 2016)

Gucke dir diese mal an
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=110968;menu=1000,18,64;mid[404]=1;mid[15]=1;mid[184]=1;pgc[1710]=1712

Die liegt etwas über 200 aber einfach mal angucken 
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...=1;mid[15]=1;mid[184]=1;pgc[1710]=1712;page=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (26. Oktober 2016)

´bei beiden steht nix das sie für die kalten tage geeignet sind. keine wärme eigenschaften.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Oktober 2016)

Es kommt auch auf die Lagen unter der Jacke an ,sprich das Zwiebelprinzip ... Es muss nicht immer EXTRA dabei stehen,für Kalte Tage ..

Beide Jacken kann man im Herbst/Winter anziehen ..


----------



## fone (26. Oktober 2016)

Was ist mit der? nur noch s und m... 
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...pgc[7538][7541]=1;pgc[7545][7546]=1;orderby=2

grundsätzlich mal "winter" "thermo" und "membran" anklicken. Dann sollte ne gute Auswahl raus kommen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich nutze auch das "Zwiebel"-Prizip.

Ich hab eine gute Norrona Regen-/Windjacke.
Je nach Temperatur hab ich ein kurzes oder langes Under Armour HeatGear Shirt drunter..... und wenn es kälter ist, dann kommt ein ColdGear Shirt zum Einsatz. 

Bisher war mir noch nie kalt, ehr zu warm. 

Eine "reine" Winterjacke ist im Einsatzbereich etwas eingeschränkt. 
Leichte Regenjacke + passende Unterbekleidung macht dich flexibler. 


Was sich sehr interessant anhört ist die Endura 
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/en...277.ODExNjcw&gclid=CJP624W8-M8CFQg6GwodBNoHEg


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Oktober 2016)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch das "Zwiebel"-Prizip.
> 
> Eine "reine" Winterjacke ist im Einsatzbereich etwas eingeschränkt.
> *Leichte Regenjacke + passende Unterbekleidung macht dich flexibler. *



So siehts aus


----------



## LTB (26. Oktober 2016)

Mache ich genauso. maximal eine Softshell jacke. Drunter kommt dann je nach Temperatur ein, Funktionsunterhemd, Radlershirt, Funktionspulli (Merino Wolle).
Alles zusammen hält dann locker bis -9°C obenrum warm. Konnte ich dieses Jahr im Januar testen. Das Problem sind dann eher die Füße.


----------



## fone (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich dachte der Threadersteller hätte vielleicht seine Gründe wieso er Wärmejacke und Regenjacke in einem Teil haben will. 
Einen Pulli und ne Regenjacke hat er vermutlich schon zuhause.


----------



## _Olli (26. Oktober 2016)

ja ich hab meine gründe 

ich mag das "zwiebel -prinzip" überhaupt nicht. aktuell fahre ich mit ne windstopper u. drunter en shirt. 

die sind doch heut schon so weit das ich dachte es gibt halt ne jacke die fürn winter und zugleich noch wasserdicht ist/wäre. 


@JayDee1982 die jacke klingt echt gut. aber nur noch in L da.


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Oktober 2016)

Okay das dachte ich mir auch als Grund für die "Winterjacke" 
Ich bin auch kein Freund des Extem-Zwiebel-Prinzibs, daher nutze ich ich gerne die UnderArmour CouldGear und Heatgear Sachen.

@_Olli Welche größe brauchst du denn?? Und welche Farbe gefällt dir? Der Link zu Rose war nur als Beispiel gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Oktober 2016)

Hier zu einem TOP Preis..... aber Achtung Rückversand bei nicht passen ist Spanien und der Käufer trägt den Rückversand!!
https://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/e...gclid=CP6e3dL--M8CFVNuGwodaVoB8w&gclsrc=aw.ds
https://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/e...gclid=CP6e3dL--M8CFVNuGwodaVoB8w&gclsrc=aw.ds
Bestell da ab und auch Sachen, kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## _Olli (26. Oktober 2016)

welche größe ich brauch? is ne gute frage. eigent. passt L aber die jacke von VAUD passt mir besser in M, die L hab ich schon zurück geschickt. 
meine windstopper ist eine L. 

farbe, wenn möglich kein schwarz. hosen sind schon schwarz. 

@fone meinte ich hab  schon ne regenjacke, nein hab ich nicht deswegen warm und wasserdicht. meine softshell is nur bis 5000 wasserdicht.


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte nicht die ganze Zeit auch bei Trockenheit mit einer Regenjacke rumfahren, egal was die schreiben, das ist einfach nicht so atmungsaktiv wie eine normale Jacke. ich finde ihn der Hinsicht schon meine Wintersoftshell mit Windstopper Membran eine Enttäuschung 

Ich ziehe die auch nur an wenn es deutlich unter die Null Grad Grenze geht,


----------



## fone (27. Oktober 2016)

Gedanke:
Die Sache beim Biken ist halt, dass die Klamotten dreckig und verschwitzt werden. Eine wasserdichte Jacke kann man nur begrenzt waschen bzw. ist der Aufwand recht hoch (Imprägnierung). Deswegen hab ich eine Schmuddel-Regenjacke und darunter was gerade benötigt wird und leicht zu waschen ist. Da macht das Zwiebelprinzip schon Sinn.

Ich schwitze sowieso. Unter einer Membranjacke fast genauso wie unter einer Softshell. Wie angenehm sich das anfühlt hängt von der Qualität der Jacke bzw. der Art des Innenstoffes ab.

Es gibt so schöne Regenjacken und Primaloft (oder Polartec Alpha)-Jacken/Westen. Bei einer Kombination wäre halt die Auswahl viel größer.


----------



## _Olli (27. Oktober 2016)

schwierige entscheidung. 
die vaud müsste ja auch wieder zurück falls ich die ni nehme.


----------



## olnx (28. Oktober 2016)

http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...ckets-jackets&dwvar_JWPOWT_color=0800&start=7
Würde diese empfehlen, habe noch das Countdown Model was quasi der Vorgänger war. Fahre die Jacke mit Trickot und armlingen ab ca. 5 grad wenn es noch kälter wird mit thermotrikot. Die Jacke ist für feuchtes kaltes  wetter gut geeignet. Wenn es richtig nass wird, würde ich separat zu einer Regenjacke greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (28. Oktober 2016)

olnx schrieb:


> http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike-wear/herren/jacken/ Würde diese empfehlen, habe noch das Countdown Model was quasi der Vorgänger war. Fahre die Jacke mit Trickot und armlingen ab ca. 5 grad wenn es noch kälter wird mit thermotrikot. Die Jacke ist für feuchtes kaltes  wetter gut geeignet. Wenn es richtig nass wird, würde ich separat zu einer Regenjacke greifen.




Aus dem Link geht nicht hervor,welche Jacke Du genau hast


----------



## Belchenradler (28. Oktober 2016)

war bis vor kurzem auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Regenjacke für die kalte Jahreszeit und habe mir letztendlich die Endura MT500 II gekauft. Sie macht einen für’s MTB-fahren ausreichend stabilen und in vielen Details gut durchdachten Eindruck auf mich. (Ist im Probikeshop aktuell reduziert auf 200.- EUR.)

Bei der o.g. Endura Luminite 4 in 1 ist die Aussenjacke dünner und hat keine Kapuze!  Sie hält auch nur 10.000mm (MT500 18.000mm). Für mich ist die Luminite mit den vielen Reflektoren und dem Blinklicht eher eine Cityjacke für Pendler. In einen richtigen Regen, auf einer ausgedehnten MTB-Bergtour, möchte ich mit der Luminite nicht kommen.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Oktober 2016)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> war bis vor kurzem auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Regenjacke für die kalte Jahreszeit und habe mir letztendlich die Endura MT500 II gekauft. Sie macht einen für’s MTB-fahren ausreichend stabilen und in vielen Details gut durchdachten Eindruck auf mich. (Ist im Probikeshop aktuell reduziert auf 200.- EUR.)
> 
> Bei der o.g. Endura Luminite 4 in 1 ist die Aussenjacke dünner und hat keine Kapuze!  Sie hält auch nur 10.000mm (MT500 18.000mm). Für mich ist die Luminite mit den vielen Reflektoren und dem Blinklicht eher eine Cityjacke für Pendler. In einen richtigen Regen, auf einer ausgedehnten MTB-Bergtour, möchte ich mit der Luminite nicht kommen.




Er sucht ja ne Jacke für die kalte Jahreszeit mit wärme Eigenschaften und keine Regenjacke   Die MT500 II hatte ich ihm ja auch schon vorgeschlagen


----------



## olnx (28. Oktober 2016)

http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...ckets-jackets&dwvar_JWPOWT_color=0800&start=7 
Diese hier


----------



## clemsi (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte einen Vorgänger der Gore- damals vor Jahren gekauft, als Softshell als das Mittel der ersten Wahl angespriesen wurde. Es klang ja auch so verlockend: DIE eine Jacke für den ganzen Winter.
In der Praxis (im Winter) in meinem Fall: es war der klimatische Horror... hoch meistens zu warm (egal was ich drunter hatte), abwärts habe ich dann gefroren. Ich bin damit gar nicht zurecht gekommen.
Seit 3-4 Jahren (wie schon anderswo erwähnt): Dünne Regenjacke, darunter je nach Temperatur kurzes Thermo shirt, langes mit Kragen usw) - funktioniert super (auch wenn man bedenkt, dass es für dieses Prinzip idR nicht winterspezifisches braucht- Regenjacke und Thermounterwäsche hat man meistens eh schon).


----------



## _Olli (28. Oktober 2016)

ich hab mir jetz mal die Endura Luminite 4 in 1 bestellt. 
als alternative hab ich noch die im auge https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=191798;menu=1000,18,64;backlink=108||240,245||||||||| ist zumindest wasserabweisend.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Oktober 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetz mal die Endura Luminite 4 in 1 bestellt.
> als alternative hab ich noch die im auge https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=191798;menu=1000,18,64;backlink=108||240,245||||||||| ist zumindest wasserabweisend.



Hast Du sie dir zum anprobieren wenigsten in 2 Größen bestellt


----------



## Belchenradler (28. Oktober 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Er sucht ja ne Jacke für die kalte Jahreszeit mit wärme Eigenschaften und keine Regenjacke   Die MT500 II hatte ich ihm ja auch schon vorgeschlagen



 ... dann denken wir da wohl gleich  

Wenn eine Jacke einerseits warm, aber eben auch noch möglichst wasserdicht, bzw. wasserabweisend sein soll, fallen für mich die ganzen Softshells raus, weil sie nur sehr geringen Regenschutz bieten.

Ich kann nur noch mal betonen, die MT500 II ist eine stabile, vom Material her, recht dicke Regenjacke! Eben genau für die kalte Jahreszeit - auch ohne Innenfutter. Sie wiegt in Größe L 497g, meine leichte Sommerregenjacke (Endura Xtract) wiegt gerade mal 208g. Bei nur leichtem Regen und Temperaturen über 10°C ziehe ich die Xtract an.

Meine Northface, oder Jack Wolfskin Wander-Regenjacken mit integrierter Innenjacke (Shoftshell, oder Fleece) blieben bei mir immer nur bis zur ersten Wäsche zusammen. Danach waren's dann immer zwei getrennte Jacken, weil mir das Einfädeln mit Reisverschluss zu umständlich war und weil zwei getrennte Jacken mehr Flexibilität bieten. Aber jeder ganz wir er will!

@_Olli: Du kannst ja dann mal von deinen Erfahrungen mit der Luminite 4/1 hier berichten, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## _Olli (28. Oktober 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Hast Du sie dir zum anprobieren wenigsten in 2 Größen bestellt


nein, nur in einer da sie wohl normal ausfallen soll.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Oktober 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> nein, nur in einer da sie wohl normal ausfallen soll.



Kenne das anders bei den Endura Jacken ,habe diese  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=41507;menu=1000,18,64;mid[404]=1;pgc[1710]=1712
und diese in Gelb https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=41461;menu=1000,18,64;mid[404]=1;pgc[1710]=1712
beides in L ,sonst trage ich M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (28. Oktober 2016)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Bei der o.g. Endura Luminite 4 in 1 ist die Aussenjacke dünner und hat keine Kapuze!  Sie hält auch nur 10.000mm (MT500 18.000mm). Für mich ist die Luminite mit den vielen Reflektoren und dem Blinklicht eher eine Cityjacke für Pendler. In einen richtigen Regen, auf einer ausgedehnten MTB-Bergtour, möchte ich mit der Luminite nicht kommen.



Das mit den Reflektoren finde ich ehrlich gesagt sehr gut.
Ich fahre selber, trainingsbedingt, viel Waldautobahn und Landstraße..... und grade in dieser Jahreszeit kann man eigentlich nicht viel Falsch machen mit vielen Reflektoren. 
Wenn ich keine Norrona hätte, dann würde eine Lumilite im Schrank hängen. 

Das mit den 10k mm zu 18k mm ist aber ein Argument.


----------



## Belchenradler (28. Oktober 2016)

die Reflektoren und auch die Signalfarben der Luminite finde ich ebenfalls gut (habe selbst Luminite Handschuhe). Wenn's ansonsten für den eigenen Anwendungsbereich passt, ist doch alles in Ordnung! 

Für längere, nasse Touren in der kalten Jahreszeit bevorzuge ich persönlich aber eine Kapuze, weil sonst Wasser bei Regen, früher oder später, garantiert im Nacken hinten rein läuft und dann wird es bergab leider richtig ätzend kalt ...


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Oktober 2016)

Wie macht ihr das alle, dass euch immer Wasser in den Kragen läuft? Ich meine ihr hockt doch im Gegensatz zum Beispielsweise Rennrad oder Cyclocrosser relativ aufrecht auf euren Gäulen??? Und selbst mir am Renner/Crosser in der vorgebeugten Haltung ist noch nie nicht irgendwelcher Regen, egal wie stark, im Nacken runtergelaufen


----------



## Z-RiderSL (29. Oktober 2016)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> war bis vor kurzem auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Regenjacke für die kalte Jahreszeit und habe mir letztendlich die Endura MT500 II gekauft. Sie macht einen für’s MTB-fahren ausreichend stabilen und in vielen Details gut durchdachten Eindruck auf mich. (Ist im Probikeshop aktuell reduziert auf 200.- EUR.)
> 
> Bei der o.g. Endura Luminite 4 in 1 ist die Aussenjacke dünner und hat keine Kapuze!  Sie hält auch nur 10.000mm (MT500 18.000mm). Für mich ist die Luminite mit den vielen Reflektoren und dem Blinklicht eher eine Cityjacke für Pendler. In einen richtigen Regen, auf einer ausgedehnten MTB-Bergtour, möchte ich mit der Luminite nicht kommen.



Danke für den Tip, hab die MT500 gleich mal bestellt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (29. Oktober 2016)

Hmmmm gute Frage.... Mir ist bisher auch noch nie Wasser in die Jacke gelaufen.
Vielleicht hb ich es auch nicht gemerkt, weil ich zu verschwitzt war 
Nass war bzw bin ich nach der Tour immer. egal bei welchem Wetter, aber kalt ist mir nie 

Meine ganzen Jacken haben auch keine Kaputze. 
Auch beim Joggen / Trailrunning hatte ich es noch nie, dass Wasser den Rücken runter geaufen ist. 
Da war es dann meist so, dass die Jacke dann irgendwann das Wasser duch gelassen hat, weil ich da meist die dünnste Jacke an habe wegen dem Schwitzen.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2016)

Z-RiderSL schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, hab die MT500 gleich mal bestellt.




Hier noch mal was zur MT500 II Jacke
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/endura-singletrack-oder-mt500-ii-regenjacke.788617/


----------



## Z-RiderSL (29. Oktober 2016)

Hatte ich schon gelesen, danke.  Hatte sie auch schon im Laden an und sie passt mir gut. 230€ waren mir aber vor ein paar Wochen noch zu viel. Da ich jetz regelmäßig fahre und der Wind gut weht brauch ich sie doch dringend.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2016)

Die ALDI-Nord Softshell Laufjacke für 15.99 ist als Übergangs-Zeit-Lösung brauchbar- XL passt mir gut (2m, schlank).


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2016)

Z-RiderSL schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon gelesen, danke.  Hatte sie auch schon im Laden an und sie passt mir gut. 230€ waren mir aber vor ein paar Wochen noch zu viel. Da ich jetz regelmäßig fahre und der Wind gut weht brauch ich sie doch dringend.



Klar ist sie nicht billig ,aber wenn sie wirklich gut ist ,lohnt es sich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Z-RiderSL (29. Oktober 2016)

Ja klar aber als wiedereinsteiger war dieses Jahr echt teuer für mich  Neues Bike, Ausrüstung etc. Aber jetz hab ich dann erstmal alles. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2016)

Z-RiderSL schrieb:


> Ja klar aber als wiedereinsteiger war dieses Jahr echt teuer für mich  Neues Bike, Ausrüstung etc. Aber jetz hab ich dann erstmal alles.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Die Sachen ect halten ja doch ne weile ... Hab die letzten Monate auch etwas Aufgerüstet ..kurze Regenhose ( Gore Bike Wear ) Regenhose Endura MT500, Regenjacke Endura FS260-Pro Adrenaline Race Cape Regenjacke - transparent weiß, da geht immer einiges an Kohle flöten ..diverse Bike Parts kommen ja auch immer mal dazu bzw werden geändert


----------



## Belchenradler (29. Oktober 2016)

... ist alles immer eine Frage der Priorität. Ich finde für ein Hobby, das einem wirklich am Herzen liegt, einem gut tut und soviel Spass bereitet, darf man auch mal Geld für die passende Kleidung liegen lassen. Ich fahre ganzjährig und praktisch täglich Rennrad (auch zur Arbeit = 34km) und, oder  MTB (von XC bis Enduro). Das ergibt bei mir zusammen fast einen ganzen Kleiderschrank voll nur mit Radklamotten! So what? Für die Zeit ausserhalb des Sattels reichen mir 2 Jeans ...


----------



## trautsichnix (30. Oktober 2016)

wieder einer der Googler sucht


----------



## _Olli (30. Oktober 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Kenne das anders bei den Endura Jacken ,habe diese  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=41507;menu=1000,18,64;mid[404]=1;pgc[1710]=1712
> und diese in Gelb https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=41461;menu=1000,18,64;mid[404]=1;pgc[1710]=1712
> beides in L ,sonst trage ich M


ich lass mich überraschen, bis jetzt ist alles immer anders ausgefallen als sonst üblich.


ich hab heut die VAUD aus post eins angehabt, weils trocken war. zum glück hatte ich sie an, auf dem rückweg wurde es  echt schnell kühl. (handschuh vergessen    ) 
die hält echt gut die wärme im inneren und als ich dann zuhause war hatte ich ein warmen oberkörper, selbst an den armen (hatte nur ein T-shirt drunter).
fahrtwind habe ich keinen durch gemerkt, weder berg ab noch auf dem rückweg mit rückenwind. wäre sie noch wasserdicht wär´s perfekt.

soll heißen, ich hab die VAUD behalten und es kommt noch eine zweite da. die wasserdicht ist.


----------



## _Olli (30. Oktober 2016)

Z-RiderSL schrieb:


> Ja klar aber als wiedereinsteiger war dieses Jahr echt teuer für mich  Neues Bike, Ausrüstung etc. Aber jetz hab ich dann erstmal alles.


genau das ist z.z. bei mir auch. kostet ganz schön das hobby. wenns mehr oder weniger auf einmal alles her muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (30. Oktober 2016)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> ... ist alles immer eine Frage der Priorität. Ich finde für ein Hobby, das einem wirklich am Herzen liegt, einem gut tut und soviel Spass bereitet, darf man auch mal Geld für die passende Kleidung liegen lassen. Ich fahre ganzjährig und praktisch täglich Rennrad (auch zur Arbeit = 34km) und, oder  MTB (von XC bis Enduro). Das ergibt bei mir zusammen fast einen ganzen Kleiderschrank voll nur mit Radklamotten! So what? Für die Zeit ausserhalb des Sattels reichen mir 2 Jeans ...



Is bei mir ähnlich mit dem Schrank  Freundin meckert schon immer ,hast ja mehr Bike Klamotten als normale im Schrank..Bike Klamotten sind doch normale


----------



## Motorbasti (1. November 2016)

Hi,
Suche z.zt. auch eine Winddichte Softshelljacke. Ins Auge ist mir die Vaude Primasoft gefallen. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/vaude-primasoft-isolationsjacke-549968/wg_id-1747
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/vaude-primasoft-isolationsjacke-549968/wg_id-1747
Hat zufällig schon jemand damit erfahrungen Sammeln können? Oder kann mir eventuell was besseres für das Geld empfehlen ?

Gruß Basti


----------



## wadl (1. November 2016)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Hi,
> Suche z.zt. auch eine Winddichte Softshelljacke. Ins Auge ist mir die Vaude Primasoft gefallen. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/vaude-primasoft-isolationsjacke-549968/wg_id-1747
> Hat zufällig schon jemand damit erfahrungen Sammeln können? Oder kann mir eventuell was besseres für das Geld empfehlen ?
> 
> Gruß Basti


Ein Freund von mir fährt mit der und ist zufrieden. Alternativ kann ich dir die 
http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...ckets-jackets&dwvar_JWTPOW_color=3500&start=7 
empfehlen Preislich drüber aber genial. Ggf. bekommst du die Gore Fusion tool noch. Sind aber beide echt warm nur unter <5Grad benutzbar.


----------



## _Olli (3. November 2016)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Suche z.zt. auch eine Winddichte Softshelljacke. Ins Auge ist mir die Vaude Primasoft gefallen. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/vaude-primasoft-isolationsjacke-549968/wg_id-1747
> Hat zufällig schon jemand damit erfahrungen Sammeln können? Oder kann mir eventuell was besseres für das Geld empfehlen ?


wie vielleicht in post 1 gelesen, habe ich die VAUDE mit "fütterung". und die hatte ich auch hier https://www.bike24.de/p1130030.html hat die selbe "fütterung" aber ist eine reine rad jacke. kostet auch nur 10 euro mehr und gibts auch in blau/rot. hatte meine vaude jetzt 2 mal zum rad fahren an, fährt sich super, hält gut warm, ... bei der größe, hatte eine L und die passte echt gut. aber die Vaude welche ich hab, passte mir eine M.
und guck mal, https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=180727;menu=1000,18,64;page=8 viel günstiger. hat aber "nur" 40g "fütterung"

so die endura jacke ist eben gekommen, echt schwer das teil. probiert hab ich sie noch nicht. muss erstmal mit hund raus.


----------



## voon (3. November 2016)

Die neuen E. S. Motion 2020 vom "Arbeitsjackenhersteller" sehen interessant aus ... waermend und auch in einer 3-in-1 Variante, falls neotig. Aussehen tun die IMHO mittlerweile sehr sportlich, ohne, dass mann nach "Frisch vom Bau" aussieht. Haben auch Unterarmbelueftung, sind winddicht, abnehmbare Kapuze etc ... find die ganz interessant als Alternative zu den ueblichen Bikeverkaeufern. Mir gefaellt das etwas legerere Outdoordesign auch besser, als viele diese "Rennraddesigns".

https://www.engelbert-strauss.ch/Be...otion_2020_Herren-3130980-65548-766-1326.html

Wie gut sie sich zum Biken eignet kann ich ned sagen .. aber da es auch eine relativ leicht gebaute Jacke ist, kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Ein Punkt mag die fehlende Rueckenverlaengerung sein.


----------



## fone (3. November 2016)

VAUD*E*! 

Ist da ein Lawinenpiepser an der Endura Jacke?


----------



## _Olli (3. November 2016)

ja stimmt, mit E  sah komisch aus als ich das geschrieben hatte 

das soll ein rücklicht sein. hätte mir gewünscht das sie die möglichkeit bieten es raus machen zu können.

die endura ist schon fast wie eine  reine winter jacke vom trage gefühl her. wenn man beide zusammen an hat. kann mir gut vorstellen das die bei minus Graden keine schlechte jacke wäre. selbst mit einen t.shirt nur drunter. 
aber die beweglichkeit, schon ein wenig steif das ganze.


----------



## Baxter75 (3. November 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> wie vielleicht in post 1 gelesen, habe ich die VAUDE mit "fütterung". und die hatte ich auch hier https://www.bike24.de/p1130030.html hat die selbe "fütterung" aber ist eine reine rad jacke. kostet auch nur 10 euro mehr und gibts auch in blau/rot. hatte meine vaude jetzt 2 mal zum rad fahren an, fährt sich super, hält gut warm, ... bei der größe, hatte eine L und die passte echt gut. aber die Vaude welche ich hab, passte mir eine M.
> und guck mal, https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=180727;menu=1000,18,64;page=8 viel günstiger. hat aber "nur" 40g "fütterung"
> 
> so die endura jacke ist eben gekommen, echt schwer das teil. probiert hab ich sie noch nicht. muss erstmal mit hund raus.



Darfst beide Jacken vom Gewicht her nicht vergleichen . .weils einfach komplett unterschiedliche Materialien sind . ...Die Vaude mit der Endura zusammen könnte dich zum kochen bringen


----------



## _Olli (3. November 2016)

hab auch nicht vor beide zusammen anzuziehen.

die endura mit kaputze und ohne die lampe, wäre perfekt. bin unschlüssig was ich machen soll.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. November 2016)

Habe diese von Decathlon, und die ist mal richtig gut, und nicht einen deut schlechter als meine gore softshell.




Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (3. November 2016)

hab mir jetzt noch die Endura Singletrack Jacke + einer fleece jacke bestellt. ist ja am ende das selbe wie die 4 in 1 endura. aber mit Kapuze


----------



## Motorbasti (3. November 2016)

Hi,
die Endura Singletrack gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!! Mir geht es halt darum eine Winddichte Jacke zu haben.Meine Aktuelle Vaude hat das leider nicht, und das ist sehr unangenehm den kalten Fahrtwind gegen den nass geschwitzten Oberkörper zu bekommen.

Gruß Basti


----------



## Baxter75 (3. November 2016)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Endura Singletrack gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!! Mir geht es halt darum eine Winddichte Jacke zu haben.Meine Aktuelle Vaude hat das leider nicht, und das ist sehr unangenehm den kalten Fahrtwind gegen den nass geschwitzten Oberkörper zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Basti



Schon mal mit ner Weste drunter probiert ,als Windschutz . .Da man die ja eigentlich auch im Sortiment hat


----------



## Motorbasti (3. November 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Schon mal mit ner Weste drunter probiert ,als Windschutz . .Da man die ja eigentlich auch im Sortiment hat



Ne noch nicht.Dachte mir eigentlich da ich eh ne neue Jacke brauche, mir direkt eine mit Windstopper zu holen.


----------



## Baxter75 (3. November 2016)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Ne noch nicht.Dachte mir eigentlich da ich eh ne neue Jacke brauche, mir direkt eine mit Windstopper zu holen.



Ne Weste lohnt sich aber auch . .Gerade wenn’s abends etwas frischer wird im Frühling oder Spätsommer . .So kann man halt auch einiges kombinieren . ..Wenn zb für ne Windstopper Jacke zu warm is . .einfach Armlinge mit ner Weste kombinieren . .is man flexibler


----------



## Motorbasti (3. November 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Ne Weste lohnt sich aber auch . .Gerade wenn’s abends etwas frischer wird im Frühling oder Spätsommer . .So kann man halt auch einiges kombinieren . ..Wenn zb für ne Windstopper Jacke zu warm is . .einfach Armlinge mit ner Weste kombinieren . .is man flexibler



Das stimmt allerdings. Werde ich so mal testen. Danke !!!


----------



## Baxter75 (3. November 2016)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings. Werde ich so mal testen. Danke !!!


Habe diese seit diesem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden . .https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=109071;menu=1000,18,64;mid[15]=1;pgc[109][377]=1

Die Active Shell ist leichter als die Soft-Shell Variante und dem entsprechend vom Pack Maß kleiner


----------



## fone (4. November 2016)

Die Endura Singletrack gefällt mir auch. Ist halt jetzt eine normale Hardshell.
Ich hab da immer noch die Vaude Escape Bike Light im Kopf. Was kann die Singletrack besser?


----------



## _Olli (4. November 2016)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> die Endura Singletrack gefällt mir auch sehr gut!!! Mir geht es halt darum eine Winddichte Jacke zu haben.Meine Aktuelle Vaude hat das leider nicht, und das ist sehr unangenehm den kalten Fahrtwind gegen den nass geschwitzten Oberkörper zu bekommen.



hab dir ja bei bike24 noch eine vaude gezeigt, die wäre nicht nur winddicht, sondern würde auch wärmen. 
wer auf zwiebel- prinzip steht kann sicher so einiges zusammen anziehen. mein fall ist es absolut nicht. 


die singletrack kommt morgen, dann weiß ich hoffentlich mehr. hoffe einfach mal die passt und kann die fleece drunter ziehen. dann würde ich die nehmen. zumal so sogar günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2016)

Bei hoher Belastung wird man alles vollschwitzen, egal was man anzieht. Deswegen ziehe ich einfach weniger an wenn es bergauf geht und dann bergab wärmende und zugleich windabweisende Kleidung drüber. Atmungsaktivität, Active Shell und Co. halte ich grundsätzlich für überbewertet. Wasserdichte Kleidung ziehe ich nur dann an wenn es regnet, mal abgesehen beim Ski/Snowboarden. Das Marketing ist schon stark und die Klamottenhersteller freuen sich wie Bolle wenn sie mit lustigen Werten und Namen um sich werfen dürfen.

Apropo Klamottenhersteller, ein Blick über den Tellerrand hilft ungemein, es müssen keine deklarierten Bikeklamotten sein, man wird in so ziemlich jedem Outdoor-Laden fündig, egal ob es dann von Montane, Bergans, Fjällräven, Nörrona, Arcteryx, Haglöfs, etc. ist... letztendlich kochen wohl alle mit Wasser.


----------



## voon (5. November 2016)

Ich hab auch lieber atmungsaktives Zeug an, als Regendichtes. Letzteres atmet nur begrenzt und bei Regen atmet sowieso nix mehr. Dann lieber eine ultraleichte Regenjacke fuer den Notfall. Das, weil ich Niederschlagstage meide fuer Touren. Fuer den Arbeitsweg hab ich einen fantastischen Regenschutz von Showers Pass.

Bikespezifisch kann schon Sinn machen. Mein Regenschutz "Refuge" hat Lueftungsschlitze, eine einklappbare Rueckenverlaengerung, eine abnehmbare Kapuze , die zudem groesseneinstellbar ist fuer Kopf mit oder ohne Helm usw. Nur sind da Jacke und Hose je ueber 200 US Dollar. Dafuer ist die Qualität einfach sehr hoch und mir das Geld wert.

Ein Funktionsunterhemd oder Merinozwischenlage muss man natuerlich ned unbedingt bei nem Bikehersteller kaufen.


----------



## _Olli (5. November 2016)

nja, ich nutz die jacken z.b. nicht nur zum biken. die neue vaude (post 1) zieh ich auch an wenn ich mit hund geh. bei der regen jacke wirds wohl das selbe. deswegen hab ich noch die 2. bestellt, so kauf ich nicht doppelt. kann schlecht mit einer jacke die nur nach bike aussieht mit dem hund gehen 
und ich fahre immer, egel was für wetter ist. 

zur zeit bin ich eh eher der gemütliche touren fahrer, da is nichts mit extrem schwitzen. ich leg da vielleicht auch andere Prämissen an den tag wie manch anderer.


----------



## voon (5. November 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> einer jacke die nur nach bike aussieht mit dem hund gehen



Wieso nicht? Grad im Winter wuenscht ich mir, die Leute waeren im Dunkeln sichtbarer. Als Autofahrer bei Regen mit Blendung durch nasse Strasse und Gegenlicht etc ist die Situation mit dunklen Fussgaengern katastrophal.


----------



## Motorbasti (5. November 2016)

Kann es sein das die Endura Singletrack eher eine Regenjacke ist ?

Gruß 
Basti


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2016)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Endura Singletrack eher eine Regenjacke ist ?



Ist ne 2,5 Layer wasserdichte Jacke. Soll auch atmungsaktiv sein, funktioniert aber wahrscheinlich genauso schlecht wie bei allen anderen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motorbasti (5. November 2016)

Dann fällt die schonmal raus !!

Ich trage als ( Unterhemd ) immer ein Under Amour Longsleeve ColdGear.
Dann ein Trikot und halt ne Softshell Jacke. Leider habe ich noch nichts was Windstopp hat. Jetzt überlege ich ob es eine Softshell Jacke mit halt diesem sein soll oder doch etwas anderes ???

Mein vorhaben würde dann ungefähr so aussehen:

- Unterhemd
- Ein Shirt mit Merinowolle
- und ne Softshell Jacke.

eine Regenjacke habe ich bei dieser Jahreszeit eh immer im Rucksack !!!

Wäre das so gut, oder wäre das Schwachsinn ???

Mfg
Basti


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2016)

Ich halte persönlich wenig von 100% Windstopper, mir reichen meine windabweisenden Klamotten die 80-90% den Wind abweisen. Etwas Luft/Atmung hat mir noch nie geschadet. Belüftungsreißverschlüsse sind auch ganz praktikabel.


----------



## Motorbasti (5. November 2016)

Würde mir mit Sicherheit auch schon reichen, nur bisher habem meine Klamotten 0% und das ist dann schon etwad sehr kalt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Olli (6. November 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Grad im Winter wuenscht ich mir, die Leute waeren im Dunkeln sichtbarer. Als Autofahrer bei Regen mit Blendung durch nasse Strasse und Gegenlicht etc ist die Situation mit dunklen Fussgaengern katastrophal.



weil meine "hunde" jacke eh leuchtet. und im wald keine autos fahren. 

gestern kam dann auch noch die endura singletrack mit der fleece jacke. passt gut, ist zusammen auch nicht so schwer wie die 4 in 1 endura. eventuell werd ich wohl die singletrack nehmen, bietet mehr möglichkeiten.


@Motorbasti
such dir eine aus.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=61201;menu=1000,18,64;page=5

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=61201;menu=1000,18,64;page=5

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=181230;menu=1300,1310,1313;page=7


https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=180725;menu=1000,18,64;page=7

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=129872;menu=1000,18,64;page=9
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=129870;menu=1000,18,64;page=9
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=180744;menu=1000,18,64;page=9



update: 17:40

hab heut die singletrack gleich noch "ausgefahren", mit der fleece darunter. trägt sich gut und hält warm und selbst der wind kam nicht durch. hatte blöderweise die handschuhe zuhause liegen gelassen und es war alles schoen warm bis auf die hände. hab sonst eigentl. immer kalte unterarme aber dieses mal waren sie warm. 
die endura 4 in 1 geht somit zurück. da einfach die singletrack für mich mehr möglichkeiten bietet.  was auch nicht zu verachten ist, die 4 in 1 ist hinten nicht länger im gegensatz zu singletrack, das "heck" würde länger trocken bleiben.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (11. November 2016)

Ich Suche eine GORE Bike Wear Phantom 2.0 Softshell Jacke abnehmbare Ärmel XXL

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine im Schrank und will sie loswerden!?


----------



## Jan-Paul (11. November 2016)

Was ist das für eine? 


wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Habe diese von Decathlon, und die ist mal richtig gut, und nicht einen deut schlechter als meine gore softshell.Anhang anzeigen 543394
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## voon (11. November 2016)

Im Winter haett ich gern ne richtig gute (sport-)Jacke, die die warme Midshell gleich einschliesst und dabei gut anliegt und beim Biken damit nicht stoert.. Das ist so ca. das, was urspruenglich mal Softshell genannt wurde, als der Begriff aufkam. Heute laeuft unter "Softshell" alles Moegliche, wie mein hauchduennes Windstopperjaeckchen von Endura, das nur als Windschutzlayer taugt. Im tiefsten Winter beim Fatbiken auf den Kaemmen im Schnee wirds aber so kalt, das man gewisse Schichten der Zwiebel sowieso immer anhat .. und da waer Ersetzen durch eine gescheite jacke angesagt, unter der man fast nur noch die Baselayer sprich Funktionunterwaesche anhaette ... das gestaltet i.d.R. auch den feuchtetransport deutlich besser, als 6 Layer waerme 

Specialized hat zB sowas https://www.specialized.com/ch/de/men/clothing/686-x-specialized-tech-insulator/116445 .. ich brauchs noch einen ticken waermer


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. November 2016)

@voon schonmal die Vaude Primaloft Jacken angeschaut wenn du so ultrawarm brauchst?

Ich würd ja wie die Sau schwitzen in Primaloft. Imho nur was zum rumstehen oder gehen, aber nicht für Sport geeignet, dafür hab ich selbst ne plüschige Winterjacke mit 200g am Rumpf und 170g an den Ärmeln im Einsatz - bis -15°C locker flockig kuschelig, wenn kälter muss dann schon warmes Baselayer und Pulli drunter.

Für diesen Winter teste ich ab morgen mal meine neue Castelli Espresso 3 mit Craft keep warm Baselayer. Soll -3°C sein wenn ich mit dem Crosser los will, bin gespannt, laut windchill Tabelle sind das dann sowas um die gefühlt -10°C


----------



## voon (12. November 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt :ich weiß noch nicht genau, was ich brauchen werde. Ich war nie im Winter biken. Ich fahre bisher zwei eBikes:ein Strassenbike mit Trekkingausstattung umd ein Allmountain MTB. Diesen Winter wird ein Fatbike dazukommen. Fahren tu ich relativ gemütlich, es geht mir nicht um Leistungssport, sondern Genuss, in der Natur sein etc. Ich bin in der Schweiz, bekannterweise ist es hier hügelig. Ich habe im Sommer auch schon 800 Hm am Stück gefahren, auf einer Strasse die vor Steilstuecken von ueber 20% warnt etc. Aber das ist ned unbedingt meine normale Wahl fuer Aufstiege. Ansonsten fahr ich gern auf Hoehenzuegen oben rum... Viel Aussicht, aber auch viel Wind. Im Winter wirds da oben an die -5C bis vielleicht -15C sein, uU. Mit angesprochenem Wind. Umd das ist ein bisschen das Dilemma... Knackige Anstiege in den Routen, aber auch viel Genussfahrt (auf Neudeutsch wohl "Flow"). Schnelle Abfahrten ueber laengere Zeit und kalte Bise, aber auch langsames Rumrollen. Ich brauch wohl Hightech..  Möglichst Atmungsaktiv,daher nicht viele, aber effektive Schichten, warm genug fuer mein Hobbyspassfahrprofil. Ich habe es lieber zu warm als zu kalt, aber es gibt natürlich ein zuviel. Umziehen waer durch das öfters aendernde Wegprofil in den Bergen nervig und bei Minusgraden nicht sehr praktikabel. 

Meine einzige kuehle Erfahrung waren die Arbeitswegfahrten. Mehrheitlich flach, nicht speziell anstrengend bis ca 33 kmh bei 2-7C morgrns. Dabei musste ich Sommerklamotten zwiebeln, da ich noch nix wintriges hatte: Langarmunterwaesche + leichten Rollkragenpulli + Trikot 1 + etwas schwereres Trikot 2 + duenne Softshell als Windschutz, also 5 duenne Schichten (was halt so rumlag). Fatbike im Schnee wird deutlich kaelter werden. Und wohl deutlich anstrengender.


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. November 2016)

Oh Gott wenn du bei 2-7°C schon 5 Sommerschichten brauchst, würd ich dir mal raten für den Winter bei -15°C im Expeditionsladen nach Arktisausrüstung zu shoppen 

Ich fahr bei 7°C wie schon irgendwo geschrieben nen Gabba Langarm Trikot-Jacke (Windstopper ungefüttert) und ein anständiges Langarm Baselayer (Craft be active extrem) zu ner langen Bib = feddich!
Bei 2°C dann statt des Gabba Trikot jetzt nen Gore Power oder Espresso 3 Jäckchen und gut ist das. 

Im Ernst, ne anständige Trägerhose (ist schonmal ne halbe Schicht obenrum) plus ne passende Hose drüber. Dann nen taugliches Langarmbaselayer, bei deinem Anforderungsprofil noch nen schön dicker Fleece und nen gefüttertes oder ungefüttertes Jäckchen mit rundum Windstopper - am schlauesten was mit Lüftungsreißverschlüssen o.ä.

Wirst halt bei Anstrengung was ausziehen müssen (bergauf) oder eben im eigenen Saft ertrinken und bergab dann frieren weil du klatschnass bist  
Schlau sind halt wie gesagt auch Jacken die du mit diversen Lüftungen aufmachen kannst bergauf dann, hilft aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt leider.

Aber mal so am Rande - wenn es anstrengend wird zieh lieber nicht ZU dick an! Du wirst dann von ganz alleine warm, lieber nen halbwegs ordentlicher Windschutz dann und dann passt das, denk nicht dass du sonstwie dicke Klamotten brauchst wenn du dich ordenltich bewegst, das ist ein Trugschluss. Wenn du losfährst und denkst es ist kühl aber noch nicht richtig kalt ist genau richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (12. November 2016)

Man sollte auf jeden Fall die Sachen so wählen ,das man leicht friert


IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Oh Gott wenn du bei 2-7°C schon 5 Sommerschichten brauchst, würd ich dir mal raten für den Winter bei -15°C im Expeditionsladen nach Arktisausrüstung zu shoppen
> 
> Ich fahr bei 7°C wie schon irgendwo geschrieben nen Gabba Langarm Trikot-Jacke (Windstopper ungefüttert) und ein anständiges Langarm Baselayer (Craft be active extrem) zu ner langen Bib = feddich!
> Bei 2°C dann statt des Gabba Trikot jetzt nen Gore Power oder Espresso 3 Jäckchen und gut ist das.
> ...



Zu dick sollte man sich eh nicht anziehen ..auch wenn man es gerne möchte ,leicht frieren sollte man schon ..
Als wir am Donnerstag Abend zum Brocken hoch sind ..Obenrum nen kurzes Unterhemd und nen Langarm Winter vom Lidl ,dann nur die Endura Flyte Jacke ..hat völlig gereicht bei ca -1°  -  - 3,5 ° und oben auffem Brocken wurden frische Sachen ( kurzes Unterhemd vom Lidl,Craft Winter Langarm und ne Gore Aktive Shell Weste ) angezogen und zur Abfahrt dann wieder die Flyte Jacke drüber .. An Hosen ziehe ich ne 3/4 Gore Bib an und die Endura MT500 Spray drüber ..Ist für mich ne gute Kombi...

https://www.facebook.com/sven.weidenbecher/media_set?set=a.1141251959291601&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## voon (12. November 2016)

Der Arbeitsweg ist auch ned ganz mit dem Fatbiken vergleichbar ... zur Arbeit fahr ich auf maximaler Unterstuetzung bequem, um moeglichst nicht aufzuheizen .. da brauchts wohl etwas mehr isolation  Aber Rennradfahren im Winter auf trockenem Asphalt ist auch was anderes als auf der Bergkrete durch den Schnee zu fahren/stapfen. Tjae ... schwer zu sagen, was ich brauche. Werd ich anfangs wieder mit Zwiebelei rausfinden ... hab da mal ein waermeres Fleece bestellt .. mal sehen, wie sich das anfuehlt


----------



## _Olli (12. November 2016)

@voon 

wir haben schon fast die selben anforderungen und auch so die selben ausfahr eigenschaften. 
aktuell haben wir 2°C mal sehen was ich dann anzieh. nur die vaude oder endura mit fleece drunter. 
ist seit jahren das erste mal das ich im winter fahren werde.... 
für mich ist aber das allerwichtigste, handschuhe sobald die hände kalt sind zieht das durch den ganzen körper da nützen die dicksten sachen dann nix mehr.


----------



## voon (12. November 2016)

@_Olli
Als Biobiker wirst du wohl etwas weniger isolation brauchen .... wobei ich mit dem eMTB einfach viel weiter und hoeher fahre als sonst und dabei genau gleich ins Schwitzen komme, wenns MTB ausfahrten sind  Wichtig ist eigentlich alles. Ich find auch eiskalte Fuesse sehr muehsam, die fuehren auch zu so einem Gesamtkoerperkaeltegefuehl. Kopf ist wichtig wegen der extremen Durchblutung ... da versuch ich mal mit ner normalen Gore Windstopperkappe und einem Schlauchtuch um den Hals (Flexibel nutzbar) zu arbeiten .... notfalls haette ich noche ine echte Sturmhaube....

Als Jacke habe ich eigentlich Bikespezifisch nur meine Endura Convert ... die ergibt keine sonderliche waerme, so ein typisch modernes "Softshellchen" .. hab ich primaer zur Windabweisung. An einer Fattiejacke haett ich auch gern ne Kapuze ... dann ist man auch mal beim Absteigen und Bergsichtgeniessen/Fotos schiessen oder ein paar Meter Hiken angenehm geschuetz vor den oefters sehr beissenden Winden auf den Huegelkreten.

Wenns um Regen oder Wasserdichte geht, hab ich eine sehr gute jacke ... die amerikanische Showers Pass Refuge:  https://www.showerspass.com/products/refuge-jacket ... eine sehr durchdachte Jacke mit anpassbarer Kapuzengroesse (Kopf/ueber Helm) und abnehmbar, grossen seitlichen Lueftungsschlitzen, rundum abgedichteten Reissverschluessen, ausklappbarer Rueckenverlaengerung, zwei Anbringstellen fuer Laempchen am Ruecken, verstaerkten Schultern gegen Rucksackabrieb und einem guten Material. Nicht billig aber man kriegt wirklich einen guten Gegenwert, sie ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Da sie fuer eine wasserdichte (Regen-)jacke gut atmet, probier ich evtl auch das als "softshell" ueber einem Fleece.


----------



## _Olli (12. November 2016)

hatte vorhin die vaude und ein t-shirt darunter, die ersten min. dacht ich naja .. aber mit der zeit hielt die echt gut warm. 
da die auch ein sehr hohen Kragen hat werd ich wohl ohne tuch/schal aus kommen. mütze untern helm muss ich erst noch gucken da ich bis jetzt noch keine gebraucht hatte. 

werd die vaude für die schöneren tage nutzen, und wenns nass wird die endura. denke damit bin ich gut aufgestellt für den winter. 

gut, eventuell muss ich mir noch was für die füße überlegen.

wenn jemand eine gut wärmende fleece jacke kennt, immer her damit.


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. November 2016)

Ich war heute morgen Brötchen holen, etwas über 2x 15 Minuten auf 9,2km also so nicht ganz nen 20er Schnitt. 
Die Bedingungen: -4°C Eisnebel!

Füße:
- Gore MTB Thermosocken lang (gehen mir direkt bis unters Knie)
- Northwave Artic Commuter (inkl. Schaffelleinlagen  )
Beine:
- Castelli Meno Wind (Damenversion)
- drüber ne Goretex Alp X Regenshorts als zusätzlicher Windschutz 
Oberkörper:
- Craft keep warm Langarmbaselayer
- Castelli Espresso 3 Jacke
Kopf:
- XBionic Soma light Cap (Ohropax Windwolle in den Ohren, bin da empfindlich)
- Buff UV Buff über Hals, Kinn und Ohren
- Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim
- Weleda Wind und Wetterbalsam im Gesicht
- Helm + Vaude Regencover zum Windschutz
Hände:
- Gore Bike Wear Power Windstopper Softshell Handschuhe

*Fazit:*
Stirn fühlte sich an als ob einer mit dem Hammer meine Stirnhöhlen bearbeitet - ich hatte schlichtweg leider ca. 1cm Platz gelassen zwischen Brille und Mütze - nächstes Mal anständig runterziehen und gut ist.
Oberkörper war kühl aber ok, war relativ gutes Durchkommen, wenig rote Ampeln mit Stop & Go. Jacke hat an den Unterarmen aussen gefrorenen Kondens gehabt war innen aber komplett trocken, Unterhemd auch trocken, ggf. Achseln nen Hauch klamm. Hände top warm (sogar zu warm, STI hatten ne Eisschicht vom Kondens ).
Beine waren an den Schienbeinen dank der langen Socken super, Oberschenkel hinten kühl aber Poppes war RICHTIG kalt. Die Zehen wurden zum Ende hin kühl, da ich die Schuhe etwas eng zugezogen hatte (Durchblutung) aber die haben ja nur ein Bändchen das ist immer etwas tricky.
Also: Regelrecht nass war garnix, fühlte mich gut nachdem ich alles aus hatte. Für den Poppes hab ich mir jetzt eine Vaude Minaki shorts zum drüberziehen bestellt, damit sollten alle Probleme gelöst sein. Unter die Espresso bekäme ich im Notfall noch gut mein Trasparente Trikot wenn es noch kälter wird. Ab einer bestimmten Temperatur mag ich die Luft dann aber auch nicht mehr einatmen...


----------



## voon (12. November 2016)

Hm, die Craft scheint recht dick zu sein die Espressos sind mittlerweile bei Version 4 und scheinen auch etwas dicker zu sein ... aber ich glaub ich haett kalt. Scheint mir ein Design zus ein fuer konstante Fahrt wie sie Rennradfahrer und Communter haben, weniger wie der rumstockende MTBler im Schnee/Gelaende und oefters mal ner kurzen Rumstehpause?

Aber immerhin ein guter Anhaltspunkt, danke  Aber: Wieso ne Damen Bib? (Ne Bib werd ich nie anziehen .. darin komm ich mir komisch vor ).


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. November 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Hm, die Craft scheint recht dick zu sein die Espressos sind mittlerweile bei Version 4 und scheinen auch etwas dicker zu sein ... aber ich glaub ich haett kalt. Scheint mir ein Design zus ein fuer konstante Fahrt wie sie Rennradfahrer und Communter haben, weniger wie der rumstockende MTBler im Schnee/Gelaende und oefters mal ner kurzen Rumstehpause?
> 
> Aber immerhin ein guter Anhaltspunkt, danke  Aber: *Wieso ne Damen Bib?* (Ne Bib werd ich nie anziehen .. darin komm ich mir komisch vor ).



Damen tragen gerne ne Damenbib mit Damenpolster? Worauf ich damit aber eigentlich raus wollte, ist die Sache dass Castelli die Herrenversion wesentlich wärmer angibt als die Damenversion 

Die Espresso 3 daher, weil sie a) wesentlich geiler aussieht als die 4. B) weil sie Lüftungsöffnungen an den Handgelenken und an der Brust hat (die 4er nicht mehr an den Handgelenken) un C) der Kragen ist bei der 3er auch noch besser abschliessend etc. als bei der neuen 4er. Hatte beide an, die 4er war mir nix. 
Das Craft keep warm ziehe ich tatsächlich eher an wenn ich mich viel bewege, sonst wird das schnell kühl. Das be active extrem hält im stehen irgendwie wärmer, schwitze ich aber im fahren dafür eher mit.

Wenn du eher rumstehen willst wird obenrum Primaloft wohl ganz gut funktionieren


----------



## voon (12. November 2016)

Ah, dachte das die Herausstellung von Damen irgendwas besonderes sein sollte ... wegen was weiss ich ...  Mal ansehen gehen.. diese 3s. Sieht aber wie ueblich nach den supereng geschnittenen Sachen aus, die mir auf den Zeiger gehen  Mode fuer Leute, die schon laengst duenne Athleten sind, da pass ich nie rein. Roadmode ist irgendwie voellig groessenverschoben. Kauf ich beliebige Ware sonst in XL, ists bei dem Roadzeug irgendwie 3XL oder sonst irgend ne Bizarrogroesse.

Ich wart ja noch auf meine beiden ausprobier Fleece von Zalando ... beide aus Polartecwasauchimmer. Sollte zusammen mit ner Oldo Unterlage und der showers pass allwetterjacke ziemlich warm geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voon (16. November 2016)

Heute kamen die beiden Fleece. Hab den von Millet behalten, der ist wunderbar .. passt mir gut und ist schoen verarbeitet. Die beiden langen "Taschen" mit Zipper auf den Seiten sind gleichzeitig Lueftungsschlitze ... praktisch auf dem Bike, da meine Showers Pass Refuge Jacket an der gleichen Stelle ihre Lueftungen hat. Kann die also empfehlen: https://www.zalando.ch/millet-great-alpes-fleecejacke-noir-rouge-m5042b00b-853.html (ich bin 1.88 und 95 KG, dh "normale" Taille, Groesse fuer mich war 2XL). 

Die Hadoken von The North Face war mir unten viel zu gross (aber auch ein XXL ...) und ging daher zurueck. Scheint aber auch ganz okay verarbeitet und hat ne sehr weiche Aussenoberflaeche.


----------



## _Olli (18. November 2016)

ja das bike sachen irgendwie anders ausfallen musste ich auch schon feststellen. meine lange hose hat xl obwohl ich sonst M oder L  brauche. jacken sind in L viel zu groß und selbst in M grad so passend. in S wäre dann wohl die armlänge zu kurz.

wie gut ist denn die fleece @voon also wärmt die denn gut?


----------



## voon (18. November 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> wie gut ist denn die fleece @voon also wärmt die denn gut?



Kam noch nicht dazu, das draussen auszuprobieren .. macht aber einen sehr warmen Eindruck. Verwendet wird ja http://polartec.com/product/polartec-thermal-pro .. das ist schon gezielt auf Waerme ausgerichtet. Aber mal sehen


----------



## _Olli (18. November 2016)

wenn dus raus gefunden hast, bitte mal rückmeldung geben.
zur zeit brauch ich kein fleece da wetter die nächsten tage um die 10°C und wärmer werden soll.
meine fleece ist relativ warm aber hab bedenken bei - Graden.

was ist eigentlich eine BIB?


----------



## Baxter75 (18. November 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> wenn dus raus gefunden hast, bitte mal rückmeldung geben.
> zur zeit brauch ich kein fleece da wetter die nächsten tage um die 10°C und wärmer werden soll.
> meine fleece ist relativ warm aber hab bedenken bei - Graden.
> 
> was ist eigentlich eine BIB?



http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?20037-Was-ist-eigentlich-eine-quot-BIB-quot-Short


----------



## voon (18. November 2016)

Jep, Bibs sind einfach die klassischen Rennvelolatzhosen, in denen ein Mann einfach aussieht, als sei er eine schwere Fehlkonstruktion. Bibs sind bei Maennern der alte Fiat Multipla der Hosen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (18. November 2016)

also die teile mit träger und sitz Polster ?!

ich hab ne lange ohne träger mit polster und zieh nur kurze drüber. und im sommer ne kurze und eine mit polster drunter.


@voon die fleece welche du gekauft hast ist mir mit 99euro ein wenig viel zu teuer. muss mal bissel kürzer treten. meine fleece kam 20 euro. 

ich hab bis jetzt fast 700euro für bike sachen ausgegeben (letzte 1,5 monate)  da ich bei null angefangen hab. war so nie gedacht


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. November 2016)

Willkommen in der Welt des Radsports - da kommen in den nächsten 12 Monaten sicherlich nochmal 1000€ dazu  Wenn da smal hinhaut, irgendwann tauscht man "das Gute" eh gegen "das Bessere" - und dann biste ganz schnell noch wesentlich mehr Asche los


----------



## _Olli (19. November 2016)

früher gings doch auch ohne das ganze neumodische zeugs.  in den nächsten 12 monaten hatte ich eher vor geld ins bike zu stecken. felgen + variostütze. 
und ich hab ja gute sachen gekauft, finde ich. alles was noch teurer ist, kann auch nicht viel mehr als das die jetzigen sachen können.


----------



## voon (19. November 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> die fleece welche du gekauft hast ist mir mit 99euro ein wenig viel zu teuer. muss mal bissel kürzer treten. meine fleece kam 20 euro.
> 
> ich hab bis jetzt fast 700euro für bike sachen ausgegeben (letzte 1,5 monate)  da ich bei null angefangen hab. war so nie gedacht



Ja, billig war sie ned. Dafuer gut verarbeitet  Ich steh auf tolles Zeug. Man kann aber schon guenstiger gute Schnaeppchen machen. Und ja: was ich in den letzten Monaten an Bikegedoens ausgegeben habe, geht auf keine Kuhhaut


----------



## _Olli (19. November 2016)

meine fleece kam 20 euro, war runter gesetzt. such aber noch eine zweite, die echt warm hält.

hab mir die tage noch ein hals wärmer von Buff gekauft.


https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=181207;menu=1300,1310,1313;mid[184]=1;pgc[7529]=7534;pgc[7538][7541]=1#
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=129642;menu=1000,18,64;mid[404]=1;pgc[1710]=1712;pgc[109][376]=1
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=65738;menu=1000,18,12;mid[404]=1;pgc[11376][11379]=1;pgc[104][1696]=1;pgc[104][10167]=1
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=165543;menu=1000,18,12;mid[534]=1
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=178845;menu=1000,18,56;mid[671]=1;mid[29]=1;pgc[11440]=11443;pgc[5076]=5077
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=108146;menu=1000,18,56;mid[671]=1;mid[29]=1;pgc[11440]=0;pgc[5076]=5077;page=2
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=167702;menu=1300,1310,1313;mid[542]=1;orderby=2
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=101523;menu=1000,18,57;mid[291]=1;page=2;orderby=2
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=159728;menu=1300,1310,1311;mid[840]=1

mal meine errungenschaften. ein zwei teile fehlen aber sind ausverkauft


----------



## voon (19. November 2016)

Sieht doch gut aus. Du hast kalt mit der Bormio und dem Fleece drunter plus nem Thermounterwaescheshirt?


----------



## _Olli (22. November 2016)

ich zieh drunter ein normales t-shirt  
die fleece kommt nur unter die endura und die Vaude zieh ich an wenns trocken ist auch nur mit t-shirt drunter. was bisher ja gut geht da noch keine minus-Grade waren.


----------



## Baxter75 (22. November 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> ich zieh drunter ein normales t-shirt
> die fleece kommt nur unter die endura und die Vaude zieh ich an wenns trocken ist auch nur mit t-shirt drunter. was bisher ja gut geht da noch keine minus-Grade waren.



Baumwoll T Shirt ?


----------



## Baxter75 (22. November 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> meine fleece kam 20 euro, war runter gesetzt. such aber noch eine zweite, die echt warm hält.
> 
> hab mir die tage noch ein hals wärmer von Buff gekauft.
> 
> ...



Nen normales Buff hätte für den Hals eigentlich gereicht . ..Da man am Unterhemd meistens schon nen Kragen hat . .könnte son dickes Tuch bzw Schlauch zu warm werden . ..Dann lieber 2 normale,damit wäre man flexibler


----------



## _Olli (28. November 2016)

ja ein ganz normales t-shirt. 

und unterhemd hab ich keins somit auch kein kragen. der eh nix nützt da wenns wie jetzt ist man ja auch vorn mund machen kann um nicht die kalte luft atmen zu müssen. 

für mich lieber, zu warm als zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. November 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> ja ein ganz normales t-shirt.
> 
> und unterhemd hab ich keins somit auch kein kragen. der eh nix nützt da wenns wie jetzt ist man ja auch vorn mund machen kann um nicht die kalte luft atmen zu müssen.
> 
> für mich lieber, zu warm als zu kalt.




Hoffe kein Baumwoll T Shirt ,wenn ja ,is der größte Fehler den man machen kann ..Nen Kragen am Unterhemd bringt ne menge für den Hals .. Ich zb habe Unterhemden von Lidl ,die sind ganz gut ,hab aber auch eins ,was knapp 70 gekostet


----------



## voon (29. November 2016)

Wuerd ich auch lassen mit dem Baumwoll shirt. Egal, an welcher Stelle des Schichtens Baumwolle ist, sie wird den Feuchtetransport behindern/unterbrechen.


----------



## umbrono (29. November 2016)

Ich habe die Winterjacke.http://www.apura.eu/produkt/apura-herren-winterjacke-asset-2-0/


----------



## Johny_Sunshine (3. Dezember 2016)

Vaude Primasoft Jacke - bin sehr zufrieden

https://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-...800629&sr=8-4&keywords=vaude+primaloft+herren

Kombiniert mit Vaude Virt Men's Soft Shell Trousers II
https://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-...30&sr=8-2&keywords=vaude+Men's+Virt+Softshell


----------



## _Olli (7. Dezember 2016)

grundsätzlich sind t-shirts aus baumwolle 

und gestört hat es mich bisher nicht. für unterhemd bin ich dann doch noch zu jung


----------



## Sledge (7. Dezember 2016)

ich stelle mir zunehmend die Frage Vaude Minaki vs Vaude Primasoft.
Hat jemand beide vergleichen können?


----------



## _Olli (7. Dezember 2016)

beide hatte ich nicht. kann nur was zur primasoft sagen. aber von der primasoft gibt es verschiedene varianten in bezug auf die wattierung.
die mit 100 hält gut warm 

was willst denn da genau wissen


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sind t-shirts aus baumwolle
> 
> und gestört hat es mich bisher nicht. für unterhemd bin ich dann doch noch zu jung



Verstehe nicht ,warum du dir Gedanken bezüglich ner gescheiten Jacke machst . .Wenn die erste Lage fürn Arsch is . .Warum ,weils Baumwolle ist . ..Und mit Unterhemd sind funktions Unterhemden gemeint und nicht die klassischen Feinripp  . ..Du musst noch einiges lernen und vor allem annehmen


----------



## Sledge (8. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> beide hatte ich nicht. kann nur was zur primasoft sagen. aber von der primasoft gibt es verschiedene varianten in bezug auf die wattierung.
> die mit 100 hält gut warm
> 
> was willst denn da genau wissen



Inwiefern gibt es verschiedene Varianten? Laut Vaude HP nur eine Jacke Primasoft.
Primaloft-Füllung haben viele Jacken, u.a. die angesprochene Minaki und Deine Primasoft? 
Interessieren würde mich der nutzbare Temperaturbereich, ab wann ist Sie zu warm? Ich bin starker Schwitzer, insofern empfinde ich eine Ablüftung am Rücken als sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johny_Sunshine (8. Dezember 2016)

Sledge schrieb:


> Inwiefern gibt es verschiedene Varianten? Laut Vaude HP nur eine Jacke Primasoft.
> Primaloft-Füllung haben viele Jacken, u.a. die angesprochene Minaki und Deine Primasoft?
> Interessieren würde mich der nutzbare Temperaturbereich, ab wann ist Sie zu warm? Ich bin starker Schwitzer, insofern empfinde ich eine Ablüftung am Rücken als sehr angenehm.



Ich habe die Primasoft schon bei minustemperaturn benutzt...circa -5 °C am wenigsten.


----------



## Baitman (8. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sind t-shirts aus baumwolle
> 
> und gestört hat es mich bisher nicht. für unterhemd bin ich dann doch noch zu jung



Im Sommer wenns richtig heiß ist fahre ich auch öfter mit Baumwollshirts. Da macht es nichts wenn sie nassgeschwitzt sind im Gegenteil, dann empfinde ich eine Kühlung durch Nässe als angenehm. Bei allen anderen Wetterlagen ist Baumwolle Mist. Es dauert damit am längsten wieder trocken zu werden, saugt sich voll wie ein Schwamm und speichert die Feuchtigkeit anstatt sie weiterzuleiten... Jedes Billigdiscounterplastikteil ist dann geeigneter als das Baumwollshirt...


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sind t-shirts aus baumwolle
> 
> und gestört hat es mich bisher nicht. für unterhemd bin ich dann doch noch zu jung



Für diverse zünftige Folgekrankheiten durch die dauerhafte Fehlbelastung deines Körpers aber nicht. Aber das wirste schon noch merken, ebenso wie Knie usw. das nicht mögen dauerhaft kalt und / oder nass zu sein. 

Man sieht immer wieder Leute in KURZER Hose bei 4°C und Regen Radfahren - auch die werden dann noch ihr böses Erwachen habe. Mag JETZT cool sein und nichts ausmachen, aber in 10 jahren wird sich dein Körper dann rächen


----------



## --- (9. Dezember 2016)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Man sieht immer wieder Leute in KURZER Hose bei 4°C und Regen Radfahren - auch die werden dann noch ihr böses Erwachen habe. Mag JETZT cool sein und nichts ausmachen, aber in 10 jahren wird sich dein Körper dann rächen



Kannst du das auch irgendwie wissenschaftlich/medizinisch erkären oder ist das nur deine persönliche Vorstellung? Ich halte das für kompletten Unsinn.


----------



## voon (9. Dezember 2016)

Das ist nicht  seine "persoenliche Vorstellung" oder Unsinn. Gelenke solltest du vor Kaelte schuetzen. Der Knorpel an den Gelenken wird sonst zu schlecht durchblutet, nimmt nicht genug naehrstoffe auf usw ... ein schleichender Gelenkschaden ist die Folge.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Dezember 2016)

Das kälte/Nässe nicht gut is für die Gelenke weiß man aber eigentlich .und von Unsinn zuschreiben ,ist großer Müll..das zeigt eher von Unwissenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (9. Dezember 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ,warum du dir Gedanken bezüglich ner gescheiten Jacke machst . .Wenn die erste Lage fürn Arsch is . .Warum ,weils Baumwolle ist . ..Und mit Unterhemd sind funktions Unterhemden gemeint und nicht die klassischen Feinripp  . ..Du musst noch einiges lernen und vor allem annehmen


muss ich das tatsächlich?!
glaub nicht. da ich dein "problem" nicht versteh.
MIR reicht ne anständige jcke zu und ob ich und wie ich schwitze ist mir relativ egal. auch is mir egal wie atmungsaktiv etwas ist.
ICH lege ganz einfach auf ANDERE dinge wert.
und wieso meinst du dir raus nehmen zu müssen mich belehren zu müssen?! tue ich das?




Sledge schrieb:


> Inwiefern gibt es verschiedene Varianten? Laut Vaude HP nur eine Jacke Primasoft.
> Primaloft-Füllung haben viele Jacken, u.a. die angesprochene Minaki und Deine Primasoft?
> Interessieren würde mich der nutzbare Temperaturbereich, ab wann ist Sie zu warm? Ich bin starker Schwitzer, insofern empfinde ich eine Ablüftung am Rücken als sehr angenehm.


ah ja stimmt, hab da was durcheinander gebracht.
da ich soviele jacken da hatte ein wenig den überblick verloren 
primasoft haben die ja alle als "futter". die minaki hatte ich zur probe da. sitzt gut auch der gummi hält wo er soll aber die hat halt "nur" 60g futter, das könnte vielleicht zu wenig sein wenns richtig kalt wird. meine vaude mit 100g hatte ich bei -8 an mit nur einem t-shirt darunter und mir war nicht kalt.
vielleicht lieber die https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=130033;menu=1000,18,64;mid[184]=1;pgc[11396]=11399;pgc[1710]=1712

@ All die anderen.

ihr meint das sicher nur gut. aber ich bitte euch inständig lasst das mit dem "belehren" wollen. ich bin alt genug und was noch wichtiger ist. ICH kenne meinen körper und was er aushält und was nicht. desweiteren bin ICH für keinen irgendwo ein beispiel da mein körper anders "tickt" (tatsache) .


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> muss ich das tatsächlich?!
> glaub nicht. da ich dein "problem" nicht versteh.
> MIR reicht ne anständige jcke zu und ob ich und wie ich schwitze ist mir relativ egal. auch is mir egal wie atmungsaktiv etwas ist.
> ICH lege ganz einfach auf ANDERE dinge wert.
> ...




Du kapierst es einfach nicht .es geht nicht darum wie wenig oder viel du schwitzt ,sondern um die Feuchtigkeit vom Körper weg zuleiten und da macht es kein SINN nen Baumwoll T Shirt unter einer Funktionsjacke . Mit der Meinung stehe ich ja nicht alleine da ..Aber du scheinst es ja besser zu wissen


----------



## _Olli (9. Dezember 2016)

MICH interessiert aber DIE Feuchtigkeit NICHT!

jeder körper funktioniert anders, deshalb hört auf von euch auf andere zu schließen!


----------



## Baitman (9. Dezember 2016)

Dann brauchst du auch keine teure Funktionsjacke, denn funktionieren kann das nur mit den entsprechenden Unterschichten... Da tuts auch ne stinknormale (Winter-)Jacke, nehme das was im Schrank hängt und optisch gefällt...


----------



## _Olli (9. Dezember 2016)

ich hab schon groß eingekauft und für mich funktionieren die 2 jacken genauso wie sie sollen. ich versteh die diskusion absolut nicht. 
ich brauch "freiheit" auf dem rad und das bietet kene schwere dicke winterjacke.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> MICH interessiert aber DIE Feuchtigkeit NICHT!
> 
> jeder körper funktioniert anders, deshalb hört auf von euch auf andere zu schließen!



Klar funktioniert jeder Körper anders ..DU KAPIERST einfach nicht wo rum es geht ..Es geht bei Funktions Kleidung darum ,das die Feuchtigkeit bei dem einen mehr ,bei dem anderen weniger ,weg vom Körper transportiert wird und dann weiter durch die anderen Schichten ( Zwiebelprinzip) oder halt durch die Jacke und da blockiert das Baumwoll T Shirt diesen ablauf .


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> ich hab schon groß eingekauft und für mich funktionieren die 2 jacken genauso wie sie sollen. ich versteh die diskusion absolut nicht.
> ich brauch "freiheit" auf dem rad und das bietet kene schwere dicke winterjacke.



Wer redet den von schweren dicken Jacken ???


----------



## aibeekey (10. Dezember 2016)

Also ich hab zwar keine Baumwollsachen beim Biken an, aber schwitze so viel, dass die Funktionsshirts eigentlich auch klatschnass sind. Oben dann eine winddichte Regenjacke drüber bzw. ggf umziehen - anders geht es nicht (bei mir). Dieses Argument von wegen "schneller trocknen" und Feuchtigkeitstransport ist also manchmal auch am Problem vorbei, weil es ohnehin kaum einen Unterschied macht 

Und bei der Gelegenheit:
hat jemand einen Tipp für einen Windbreaker OHNE Membrane und halbwegs wärmend?
Im Moment hab ich da eine relativ hässliche Rennrad Winterjacke. Die ist 100% Polyester und innen angeraut. Brust und Arme sind relativ Winddicht (aber auch nicht 100%) seitlich ist es jedoch eher luftig. Mehr Infos hab ich leider nicht finden können...

Sowas in der Art würde ich jetzt in "hübscher" suchen, bin aber irgendwie überfordert...
Auf der Vaude Seite z.B steht wieder jedesmal was von Membrane dabei. 100% Dicht oder gar Wasserabweisend/-dicht brauche ich allerdings NICHT. Dafür ist die Regenjacke im Rucksack.
Mir geht es als Vielschwitzer vor allem darum, dass ich bei zwischenzeitlichen kurzen (Zwischen-)Abfahrten nicht so start abkühle. Nur im Funktionsshirt und Funktionshoodie (Craft hat da nette sachen) passiert mir das nämlich. Und die andere Jacke ist einfach uncool 

Die Primasoft kommt dem ganzen wohl am nähesten, allerdings steht da wieder 100% dichte Membrane..
http://www.vaude.com/de-AT/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Primasoft-Jacket-eclipse.html


----------



## voon (11. Dezember 2016)

Nahezu alle Windstopper Produkte sind wasserabweisend und kommen mit ein paar Tropfen klar... sind aber ziemlich atmungsaktiv. Das liegt schon am Windstoppermaterial selbst. Ich kenn auch keine spezifischen Bikejacken, die nicht mindestens winddicht sind, das ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte beim Schutz. Die Primasoft sollte relativ warm sein, wenn sie Primaloft (Kunstdaunen) wattierung hat .. kenn sie aber nicht.

Bei Vaude seh ich noch Sachen wie die Qimsa. Typische Softshell, ohne wattierung etc und einfach Windstoppend, ohne dichteren Regenschutz. Das ist eigentlich die typische Schicht zuoberst bei kuehleren Temperaturen. Wenns im Winter superkalt im Minus sein sollte, kann auch noch ein gutes "Fleece" aus Primaloft/Polartec etc als Mittelschicht drunter. Die sind auch Wassertransportierend. Oder Merinowolle, wenn du das gefuehl hast, du bleibst eh nass. Die wirkt wenigstens auch nass noch waermend.


----------



## aibeekey (11. Dezember 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Nahezu alle Windstopper Produkte sind wasserabweisend und kommen mit ein paar Tropfen klar... sind aber ziemlich atmungsaktiv.



Ja? Mit Membrane verbinde ich halt irgendwie, dass es auf dem Papier Atmungsaktiv ist, aber (für mich) beim Sport zur Sauna wird... und wenn ich das ding einmal vollgeschwitzt hab, wird der Umtausch halt auch schwierig 

Deswegen der Gedanke eher was mit 80% bzw. ohne Membrane zu suchen. Leider schaut es da bei Vaude grad schlecht aus. Die Moab Jacke wäre wohl das richtige gewesen. Als äußerste Schicht und zur Isolation noch Hoodie oder Fleece drunter. Allerdings kaum noch zu bekommen im Netz.

EDIT:
Bin jetzt wohl fündig geworden:
http://www.paramo-clothing.com/de-de/explore-range/product/?pk=DDA89A80-4ADA-4BED-92FF-0438261509EB

Paramo Enduro Windproof

- keine Membrane sondern dicht gewebt
- PFC freie Imprägnierung
- ökologische/ethische Produktion

135€ und damit preislich auch mehr als fair. Mal sehen, was die Jacke kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Dezember 2016)

Da kannste doch jede beliebige Softshell nehmen?


----------



## Sledge (16. Dezember 2016)

Ich war Mittwoch in Metzingen und hatte Gelegenheit, 3 Jacken im Vaude Shop anprobieren zu dürfen. 
Primasoft: Passform war gut. Erzeugte bereits nach kurzer Zeit ein schwitziges Gefühl, fiel daher raus.
Alphapro: gute Passform, extrem eng geschnitten, aber sehr angemehmes Tragegefühl.
Minaki: Tragegefühl ähnlich der Alphapro, aber etwas entspannter geschnitten. Zudem hat die Minaki am Rücken einen Streifen mit dünnerem Stoff für die Belüftung. Da ich sehr häufig mit Rucksack fahre/laufe, kommt mir das entgegen.
Ingesamt hat mich die Minaki am Meisten überzeugt.


----------



## aibeekey (16. Dezember 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Da kannste doch jede beliebige Softshell nehmen?



Naja eben nicht kommt mir vor. Bei eigentlich allen Modellen (zumindest bei Vaude, wollt noch bissl Öko-Hippie-Gewissensberuhigung dazu kaufen) ist da scheinbar eine Membrane verarbeitet, damit es 100% Winddicht wird.
Und wenn ich ne Tüte spazieren fahren will, nehm ich meine Regenjacke 

Die Paramo kommt ohne Membrane aus. Obs schwitztechnisch wirklich besser ist, wird sich zeigen. Aber da sie auch nicht mehr Kostet, als die Konkurrenz... warum nicht mal testen.


----------



## Ronja (16. Dezember 2016)

Hi, Minaki ist nicht 100 pro winddicht, bei schnellerem bergab fahren zieht es duch die Softshell-stellen durch und ich fahre jetzt nicht mit 50 kmh oder so im Wald rum. Ab -2 grad wird es mir auch zu kalt, zumindest bergab und ab 8 grad dtl. zu warm. Okay, das könnte man noch mit dünnerem Unterzieher regeln.


----------



## abq (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe auch seit ein paar Wochen die Minaki von Vaude im Einsatz, auch oft bei Minusgraden. Mich hat die Jacke ziemlich überzeugt, fürs Biken bei Kälte empfinde ich die Primaloftjacke um Längen besser als Softshell. Die Wärmeleistung ist bei mir ausreichend mit langem Trikot drunter und Temperaturen bis -5°, auch auf Abfahrten. Auch zwischendurch mal hochfahren ist mit offener Jacke gar kein Problem, zumindest ich komme da nicht ins Schwitzen. Sie ist zudem sehr leicht. Auch die elastischen Einsätze, grad am Rücken, sind gut, da da mit Rucksack die größten Stellen sind, an denen man schwitzt. 

Ich würde die sofort wieder kaufen


----------



## fone (17. Dezember 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Naja eben nicht kommt mir vor. Bei eigentlich allen Modellen (zumindest bei Vaude, wollt noch bissl Öko-Hippie-Gewissensberuhigung dazu kaufen) ist da scheinbar eine Membrane verarbeitet, damit es 100% Winddicht wird.
> Und wenn ich ne Tüte spazieren fahren will, nehm ich meine Regenjacke
> 
> Die Paramo kommt ohne Membrane aus. Obs schwitztechnisch wirklich besser ist, wird sich zeigen. Aber da sie auch nicht mehr Kostet, als die Konkurrenz... warum nicht mal testen.


Mit Membran ist es für mich keine Softshell mehr. Gibt unzählige ohne Membran. Die sind dann nicht 100% winddicht (wie auch manche hardshell luftiger sind als andere) und wasserabweisend.


----------



## Ronja (17. Dezember 2016)

Kaufen würde ich die Minaki auch jeder zeit wieder, aber eine Variante "schärfer" wäre eben auch noch schön, so ab minus 5 Grad


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Dezember 2016)

Wie ist es denn mit einer Primaloft-Jacke als "Vielschwitzer"?
Steht man da nicht recht schnell im eigenen Saft?


----------



## abq (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich schwitze eigentlich auch viel, ziehe sie aber bei kurzen Zwischenanstiegen nicht aus, sondern mache sie einfach vorne auf. Dadurch, dass sie so leicht ist, ist die Durchlüftung dann sehr gut, besser als bei einer Softshell. Bei langen Anstiegen ziehe ich sie aus, das ist klar. Aber das ist natürlich alles schwer auf andere übertragbar, da jeder unterschiedlich stark schwitzt, ein anderes Kälteempfinden hat und unterschiedliche Streckenprofile fährt (bei mir i.d.R. am Stück lang hoch und dann wieder runter mit wenn nur kurzen Gegenanstiegen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Dezember 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Ja? Mit Membrane verbinde ich halt irgendwie, dass es auf dem Papier Atmungsaktiv ist, aber (für mich) beim Sport zur Sauna wird... und wenn ich das ding einmal vollgeschwitzt hab, wird der Umtausch halt auch schwierig
> 
> Deswegen der Gedanke eher was mit 80% bzw. ohne Membrane zu suchen. Leider schaut es da bei Vaude grad schlecht aus. Die Moab Jacke wäre wohl das richtige gewesen. Als äußerste Schicht und zur Isolation noch Hoodie oder Fleece drunter. Allerdings kaum noch zu bekommen im Netz.
> 
> ...




Berichte doch bitte mal, wenn du die Jacke getestet hast.
Wo hast du die Jacke bestellt?
Wie fallen die Paramo-Sachen denn größentechnisch aus?

Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## aibeekey (28. Dezember 2016)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Berichte doch bitte mal, wenn du die Jacke getestet hast.
> Wo hast du die Jacke bestellt?
> Wie fallen die Paramo-Sachen denn größentechnisch aus?



Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut. Um mehr zu berichten werde ich sie allerdings erstmal einen Monat oder zwei fahren, dann sollten alle relevanten Situationen mal auftreten. Nach dem letzten verschwitzten Uphill und dem anschließenden Anziehen der Jacke an der Alm hatte ich allerdings tatsächlich das gefühlt, dass sie Nässe gut abtransportiert. Aber das erstmal ohne Gewähr 

Ich hab die Sachen direkt bei Paramo in UK. Kostet zwar 7,50€ Versand, allerdings war ich mir mit der Grüße unsicher. Bei 179cm, ~65kg und tendenziell eher langen Armen hab ich nun zu L gegriffen. M war mir sowohl am Körper als auch an den Armen zu kurz, wenn man sich aufs Bike gesetzt hat. Liegt jetzt aufgrund meines Gewichts natürlich nicht hauteng an, ist aber auch kein Kartoffelsack. Eigentlich genau richtig um drunter auch mal noch eine Thermoschicht oder Ellbogenschoner zu tragen.
Rücksendeaufkleber liegt auch bei, wenngleich man einen Packetdienst anrufen muss und es nicht einfach zur Post bringen kann.


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Dezember 2016)

Danke schon mal 
Wegen der Größe für mich bin ich unsicher.
Was würdest du bei 1,83m Größe und 78kg Gewicht empfehlen?


----------



## _Olli (28. Dezember 2016)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Vielleicht denkt er wir radeln alle im Lodenmantel?
> 
> Naja er ist eben jung und hat null Plan, in Bio hat er auch scheinbar nur gefehlt, denn sonst _wüsste_ er dass grundlegende Funktionen bei *allen* menschlichen Körpern *gleich* sind.
> Wenn ich esse oder trinke kommt es irgendwann wieder raus etc. aber bei ihm scheinbar ja _nicht_, _sein_ Körper funktioniert ja _anders_ meint er  und _er_ weiss ja was _sein_ Körper (jetzt) abkann - deswegen sind seine Gelenke und Organe halt trotzdem irgendwann im Eimer, und einer mehr belastet die Krankenkassen mit seinem Müll der vermeidbar gewesen wäre und verstopft die Wartezimmer mit "Kindergartenmist" während andere keinen Termin kriegen.
> ...



so da ich mich im netz von niemandem beleidigen lasse! werd ich diesen auszug an meinen anwalt weiter geben.
was DU dir hier raus nimmst ist echt die höhe!
PS: ein löschen des posts nützt dir nichts! habe ein screen davon! und ja ich teile das öffentlich mit!
@*Baxter75 *das trifft auch auf dich zu! da du das mit deinem gefällt mir unterstützt
PS2: du hast NULL plan von *MEINEM körper*! hättest du es dann wärst du still! ich hab die woche frei komm rum und ich beweis DIR das deine größen TÖNE und beleidigungen fehl am platz sind!

immer wieder geil wie wenig leute übern Tellerrand sehen können


----------



## Bener (28. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> ich hab die woche frei komm rum und ich beweis DIR das deine größen TÖNE und beleidigungen fehl am platz sind!



Eigentor! Damit beweist Du, dass Du es nicht anders verdient hast!  #neuland

(Dein Körper interessiert mich übrigens überhaupt nicht! Insofern beteilige ich mich hier nicht an der On-Topic Auseinandersetzung und mache das, was ich am besten kann: Unqualifizierten Bockmist posten! )


----------



## black-panther (28. Dezember 2016)

huhu @Bener 

also Nr 1: ich hätte gerne ein RTL live Video davon, wie @_Olli mit dem Screenshot zum Anwalt geht 
(ok, ein 40jähriger deutscher Allroundanwalt würde das dreister Weise wahrscheinlich sogar annehmen, weil er damit von Olli immerhin das Weihnachtsessen wieder finanziert bekommt, was er ja nötig hat, wie ma heute vom @Franzi gelernt haben. Egal, trotzdem lustig)

Nr 2: bitte um Erläuterung von _Ollis einmaligen Körperfunktionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (28. Dezember 2016)

Baumwoll-T-Shirts eignen sich nicht zum biken [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Dezember 2016)

als kleines Kind muss wohl einer mal vom Wickeltisch gefallen sein und mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen sein..Das so ne grütze bei raus kommt...


----------



## Bener (28. Dezember 2016)

...ich mag ja auch das Bild von der Schaukel zu dicht an der Mauer!


----------



## emek (28. Dezember 2016)

Wer ist hier geil und will rumkommen?


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Dezember 2016)

Leute - ich bitte euch!
Hier geht es um eine Jacke für die kalten Tage,  oder?

Lasst die Kindereien doch einfach


----------



## jester81 (28. Dezember 2016)

gerade den Thread gefunden und amüsiere mich köstlich. 

ANWALT!!!! Denken solche Typen eigentlich das Ihnen irgendjemand den quatsch glaubt? 

Bitte macht weiter!


----------



## BjL (28. Dezember 2016)

Oh nein, was passiert wenn ich "Gewinner" drücke?


----------



## noocelo (28. Dezember 2016)

_Olli schrieb:


> von MEINEM körper


pics?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2016)

BjL schrieb:


> Oh nein, was passiert wenn ich "Gewinner" drücke?



..........  .... bloß nicht Bieschel, da platzt ein grüner Ballon ......


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Dezember 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Nr 2: bitte um Erläuterung von _Ollis einmaligen Körperfunktionen



Je höher man geht, umso sauerstoffärmer wird die Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Dezember 2016)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Leute - ich bitte euch!
> Hier geht es um eine Jacke für die kalten Tage,  oder?



Richtige Männer mit besonderen Körperfunktionen tragen keine Jacken.


----------



## noocelo (29. Dezember 2016)

so! was sagt der anwalt?! muss hier ja weiter gehen.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Dezember 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> so! was sagt der anwalt?! muss hier ja weiter gehen.



Is wohl erst im neuen Jahr wieder zu erreichen


----------



## noocelo (29. Dezember 2016)

hoffe, er schätzt die brisanz des falls nicht grundlegend falsch ein!


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Dezember 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> ...ich mag ja auch das Bild von der Schaukel zu dicht an der Mauer!


Hab mir das gerade mal raus gesucht - göttlich, made may day. 

@All > Ansonsten hab ich gestern direkt nach halbem Überfliegen seiner "Hate und Droh PM"-performance vonwegen irgendwas mit Hirntumoren direkt den Lösch- und Ignorebutton mal ganz krass geliked und mir nur gedacht "wtf?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Womit der Drops für mich gelutscht war. Und so zerbröselt der Keks nunmal... 

BTT > Castelli Espresso (bei mir die 3) + Craft Keep Warm Baselayer bei bis zu -5°C ausreichend für so 2,5 Stündchen. Falls noch kälter dann mit Trasparente Trikot dazwischen und jut ist. Aber ich fahre im Winter eben halt auch mehr Grundlagen auf dem Cyclocrosser und ohne Rucksack etc.


----------



## Baitman (5. Januar 2017)

Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...

Bitte lasst uns wissen wie die Sache mit dem Anwalt weitergeht oder ob das nur Drohgebärden sind... Ist sehr unterhaltsam...


----------

